
“Promoting phishing via adwords is allowed?” - techaddict009
https://twitter.com/eVivz/status/914387112488833024
======
ggggtez
I mean, obviously it's not allowed. Though, you really had to try hard to get
phished through those 10 bright red warnings

~~~
techaddict009
Chrome gives warning many other browsers dont.

